# Devon Performance car show 27th July 2008



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

*This will this shows 3rd year and is held at Exeter race course.
The website for this show is www.devoncarshows.co.uk (still has 07 details on but you will get the idea)

Any local traders interested?*


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

*The new sponsors of this years Show`n`Shine comp is the one and only Dodo Juice.*


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

That reminds me... banners and flags to order


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

cool ill be there with the gf (flaming dragon)
   

and both cars will be done with dodo juice


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Im wantted to come "but ive just realised its nearly 300 miles away from me 
so keep me posted wiht wahts going on ...


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

Well one thing that will be going on the stage is a littel group of girls aka The Fuelgirls.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Supreme Detailing said:


> Well one thing that will be going on the stage is a littel group of girls aka The Fuelgirls.


why do you think im cuming down from bham!!!


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

Top man Jaffa


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

plus my mate nikki lee will be there with angel long


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Its looking good Sean! I will be there, I will have to put some ideas your way :thumb:


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## flanker (Feb 18, 2008)

Day off work booked:thumb:


----------



## bonzey (Feb 17, 2008)

This is a possibility, been working in barnstable so i may pop along and have a gander.


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

*Dont forget for all Dodo Juice lovers they will be attending this show as they are the show`n`shine sponsor and will be having a trade stand, so come on down.*


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

link to entry form and ticket office

http://www.devoncarshows.co.uk/tickets/


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

Well with 43 car clubs and 33 trade stands with almost 900 show cars on display come visit the Biggest Modified car show in the Southwest. 

Sunday 27th July @ Exeter race course

Dont forget you have to be onsite NO LATER THAN 9am


----------

